# zabbix and gmirror



## Sylhouette (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I used to use nagios to monitor some of my servers. Now we want some more graphs, and so we switched to zabbix. Took some time to get used to it when one is familar with nagios, but now I must say, zabbix works very fine and is very configurable. The only thing I can not get right is checking the status of my gmirror and the status of my zpool. Does anybody know how to do this?

Thanks
regards,
Johan


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (May 3, 2011)

You can use the zabbix agent to parse the output of gmirror stats/zpool status.  As to how to do it, that's a zabbix question and is covered in its documentation.


----------



## Sylhouette (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the answer, but the agent, do I need to add these commands in the agent, or can it be done through the webgui?

Some things are still unclear for me.


regards,
Johan


----------

